

Using ReSharper with MonoTouch Applications - dnesteruk
http://blogs.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2013/02/using-resharper-with-monotouch-applications/

======
jackfoxy
On a related note, Dave Thomas has got F# working with MonoTouch
<http://7sharpnine.com/posts/monotouch-and-fsharp-part-i> and
<http://7sharpnine.com/posts/monotouch-and-fsharp-part-ii/> opening a path to
functional and perhaps functional/reactive programming on iOS

